# The Five C's in the 3rd State of Motion



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jul 7, 2008)

Attached to the 3RD STATE OF MOTION -- GASEOUS -- are aspects of movement that lead to TEMPORAL VARIANTS. These temporal variants might be best understood in language metaphor contexts, as decreasing the space between vowels or consonants. They are reductions in time, accomplished by altering and alternating rhythmic execution. 

The "Five C's" are things we can do to movement in the gaseous state of execution that cause that movement to occur in shortened time frames, in tighter or larger spaces, with shorter or bigger circles, lines, semi-circles, or orbital elipses which have been elongated or reduced.

Compound 
Contract 
Condense 
Consolidate 
Conjugate 

How are they similar and different? When would one be desirable over another? When might one be undesirable over another? How do the moves in a sequence chain together differently when under the influence of one or more of the Five C's? (i.e., how might Parting Wings. Five Swords, Hooking Wings, or Thundering Hammers look different during gaseous execution under the influence of CONTRACTION alone? What about under the influence of CONTRACTION  and CONJUGATION at the same time?)

FYI -- "the Five C's", "Circles of Confluence/Confluence of Circles", "Escalator Parking Spaces", "Chaining", and "Path of the Arc/Arc of the Path" are among some key core concepts that were being explored with Mr. P. prior to his passing, and relate to how Mr. Parker represented his own movement in his mind during it's execution. If you ever wanted a peek inside his head to see what was going on in his thoughts while he was moving or thinking about his own movement, here's a head start. 

Talk amongst yourselves.

Dave Crouch, DC, AP
Perpetual Student of Mr. Parkers Kenpo


----------



## Doc (Jul 13, 2008)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:


> Attached to the 3RD STATE OF MOTION -- GASEOUS -- are aspects of movement that lead to TEMPORAL VARIANTS. These temporal variants might be best understood in language metaphor contexts, as decreasing the space between vowels or consonants. They are reductions in time, accomplished by altering and alternating rhythmic execution.
> 
> The "Five C's" are things we can do to movement in the gaseous state of execution that cause that movement to occur in shortened time frames, in tighter or larger spaces, with shorter or bigger circles, lines, semi-circles, or orbital elipses which have been elongated or reduced.
> 
> ...



See how it feels?


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 13, 2008)

These concepts where never discussed when and where I studied so I would love to hear what some of the Kenpo seniors have to say on this

In my mind I can see where some might make a difference in attack or defense but my answers would be coming from a totally different background so I will defer to those that might know the answers better according to KENPO


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jul 14, 2008)

Doc said:


> See how it feels?


 
Ayup. Mr. C /GD-7 suggested I finish it for a thesis project, then float it to the seniors I respect as a step toward promotability. Digging this stuff up got me all excited all over again...thumbing through old notes, and enjoying old memory flashbacks. But the response has been underwhelming. I'm thinking...I'll teach my students, let them carry it, let the rest continue not knowing it or knowing if it, since they're happier that way, anyway.

Oh well. I've always been into this stuff more for myself than for others anywhoo. Keep your eyes peeled on your e-mail box for a thesis in a coupla months.

Gonna try to make it down for the Internationals...shake some baby's and kiss some hands. Mebbe if you're up for lunch or dinner? Dennis is also supposed to be down. That would be a fun table to be a fly on the wall at. 

D.


----------



## Doc (Jul 14, 2008)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:


> Ayup. Mr. C /GD-7 suggested I finish it for a thesis project, then float it to the seniors I respect as a step toward promotability. Digging this stuff up got me all excited all over again...thumbing through old notes, and enjoying old memory flashbacks. But the response has been underwhelming. I'm thinking...I'll teach my students, let them carry it, let the rest continue not knowing it or knowing if it, since they're happier that way, anyway.
> 
> Oh well. I've always been into this stuff more for myself than for others anywhoo. Keep your eyes peeled on your e-mail box for a thesis in a coupla months.
> 
> ...



That sounds vaguely familiar.  Standing in the middle of the mall at Xmas time - nobody wants to be told their naked.


----------

